# Is it possible to put a Titan alternator in my 2003 Altima 2.5 l



## tyjess40 (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm wondering if it's possible if there's a way to put a Titans alternator in my Altima because I have so many accessories I need the more amperage so I would like to get some questions answered 
Thank you


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

JS Alternators makes high-output units for it (250~390A). Requires a different belt and some wiring alterations. The latter will be needed no matter what sort of upgrade you do, the existing wiring isn't designed for the extra current.









2002-2006 Nissan Altima 250-390amp Alternator - JS-Alternators


~Requires approximately half inch shorter belt and big3 wiring upgrade. You will need to add washer and nut to mount bolts. Also a simple 2 wire



js-alternators.com


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - _Don't_ skip out on the wiring. The existing alternator feed runs right through the main bundle of engine wires on top of the engine, and a ton of those smaller wires are grounds. If you melt the insulation, the fusible links won't save it because the ground wires are small gauge. They'll be on fire long before you blow any main links.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

You need to swap out the bridge rectifier and regulator in you stock alternator for a higher amperage part.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

steveX said:


> You need to swap out the bridge rectifier and regulator in you stock alternator for a higher amperage part.


Changing regulation won't make the alternator output any extra wattage. The maximum power output of an alternator is determined by the characteristics of the rotor and stator windings, not the regulation. Higher power units have more and heavier windings with more turns per winding, producing more current. Changing the regulator to produce higher voltage will likely just cook your CANbus.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Only if you are looking for 400 500 amps the rotor and stator are heavier.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

steveX said:


> Only if you are looking for 400 500 amps the rotor and stator are heavier.


Suit yourself. Faraday and Ohm don't lie, look it up.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

I upgrade my Nissan vg33e 160amp alternator to a 240amp by swapping the bridge rectifier and brush regulator. It work GREAT. The only problem was with slip ring on the rotor brush communicator was to soft and got damage by the two brush, hacking away at the cooper(poor quality). Its always best to use OEM Nissan parts. Aftermarket will cause problem. Plus the aftermarket are all liars.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

steveX said:


> I upgrade my Nissan vg33e 160amp alternator to a 240amp by swapping the bridge rectifier and brush regulator. It work GREAT. The only problem was with slip ring on the rotor brush communicator was to soft and got damage by the two brush, hacking away at the cooper(poor quality).


It's not poor quality, you're pushing the part past its design limits. Like I said, suit yourself.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

No. Poor buy from the poor and poor make junk.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Look at what I made. When I was living illegal in the USA for 35 yrs I use to work in a alternator rebuild shop for $25usd per hour.





I am not your normal one. I am RADICAL EXTREMIST with no friends or family. I am still illegal in the USA😂😂😂🇬🇧


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Great, you and Rube Goldberg should get along fine.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

You want to be my friend?. I am from a poor shithole country. I am still illegal in NYC. I never pay taxes and always work. I am a loser in your win. I look like 💩 too😂😂😂. all I find is frienemies..why😭


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It has nothing to do with who you are or where you come from. It has everything to do with not letting you burn down someone else's car with bad advice.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

VStar650CL said:


> It has nothing to do with who you are or where you come from. It has everything to do with not letting you burn down someone else's car with bad advice.


Cool. You check out the video?. I am also a low class criminal. I steal ideas from my dream and bring it to living dead status. I can make guns and remote explosive device. I can jam camera and radio communication to have fun. I can hack telecommunication trafficking with my illegal ways. I want to make more videos but I am ugly and it hurts the camera.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Someone, purportedly Mark Twain, had an interesting quote about arguments and onlookers. On that grounds, I won't be responding to this conversation again.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Go take your covid19😱 medication an wear your dusk mask😷. Police state coming for all nice boys and gals.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

steveX said:


> Police state coming for all nice boys and gals.


Off topic, but we have no disagreement about that. If you came from a country like Venezuela, Nicaragua, or any of the Euro "eastern block" countries, then you probably saw the handwriting on the wall long before most Americans did. You're quite right, a police state is inevitable if things continue in their present direction.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

The police are the criminal. Remember Jesus Christ said the criminals are the boss and crime pays all. Jesus Christ told us the facts of life. Live is eviL.


----------

